# Penn 4400 SS



## MacWilliams (Oct 25, 2016)

I've had this reel for years and the anti-reverse doesnt work. Any idea how to repair this? I got it in a package deal and it's never worked correctly.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Take it apart, see what the problem is and then fix it, repair or replace parts.
Diagrams and parts available from mysticparts.com.

The Spinfishers are simplicity defined.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Chile is right. It could be as easy as cleaning the old grease off the anti-reverse dog.


----------

